# Komplette DVD mit welchem Programm brennen?



## josDesign (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich muss eine DVD erstellen auf der ein professionelles Menü vorhanden sind. Desweiteren sollen auf der DVD mehrere Videos raufkommen und eine Fotogalerie.

Die Videos werde ich alle mit Premiere schneiden - das versteh ich noch. Aber mit welchem Programm kann ich dann die komplette DVD so erstellen das dann ein interaktives Menü drauf ist bei dem man die Titelwahl hat, zur Fotogalerie springen kann?

Was haltet ihr von Sony DVD Architect 2?

Und für was braucht man TMPGEN (oder wie das Programm heißt)? Kann man nicht aus Premiere direkt den Film für die DVD rendern, oder sollte man andere Prgrammen das überlassen.

Welche Programme sind den zusätzliche nützliche Programme für die Erstellung professioneller Videos?


viele Frage - hoffe auf ein paar Antworten - Bittte, Danke im Vorraus,

lg, jos


----------



## goela (7. Juni 2004)

Ich arbeite mit TMPEGEnc und DVDLab um DVDs zu erstellen!


----------



## gernegut (7. Juni 2004)

Moin,

da bin ich fast ganz bei Goela. Allerdings setze ich als Encoder den von MainConcept ein. Mit DVD-Lab habe ich schon hervorragende ergebnisse erzielt.

Ciao


----------



## Garion (10. Juni 2004)

Wie sich das Anhört wird Dein Projekt ja etwas größer. Wenn Es dann zu groß für eine DVD geworden ist, würde ich z.B. mit DVDLab die VOB Dateien erstellen und dann mir Clone DVD auf die DVD Brennen. 
Der Vorteil ist der, daß Dir Clone DVD das Ding dann so klein rechnet, bis es auf eine DVD passt.


----------



## DrNoo (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo 

Ich arbeite hier auf der Arbeit (beim Film )
mit Addobe Encore + PhotoShope 
das sind unsere grundlagen wobei wir diverse andere Programme 
für viele Zwecke nutzen zum entcoden z.b. Heures
Schnitt am AVID u.s.w.

aber ich denke mit PS und Encore kommst du schon ganz gut klar und erreichst gut Ergebnisse das einzige worauf man achten solte ist das Encoire noch eine 1.0 Version ist und somit noch diverse kleine probleme bestehen so habe ich z.b.
mit Importirten Mpgs probleme die grösser sind als 15min so das ich dabei auf den internen Encoder zurückgreiffe.

MfG Dr.Noo


----------

